

Why Your Next Package Will Be Delivered by an Uber - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/28/why-your-next-package-will-be-delivered-by-an-uber/

======
lnlyplnt
People have been singing this song for quite some time now, the question is
still: can they do it?

I'm yet to see this mythical Uber Logistics play, and their ancillary
products, RUSH, EATS, CARGO etc all seem poorly thought through and bolted on,
not deeply integrated into their car driver base.

I should also note that this is probably partially a regulatory problem. I'm
not sure NYC (and other cities) will allow livery cars to simultaeously be
delivery cars. Of course Uber has demonstrated an ability to bend the law to
their will, so we will see.

